# Another quality job by roto rooter(polk county Fl)



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sill cock replacement in davenport FL.

$270 for this quality craftsmanship.


----------



## ProcessHeavy (Jul 13, 2009)

If someone was upset with that home owner, all they would have to do is just kick that rinky dink thing right off the wall.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Whats with the wire? I guess thats what you call a roto rooter ground wire job?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

At least they used a drop ear ell and caulk to secure it, could have been worse


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Is that caulk or colored cement based patch-crete? If it caulk....I'd make them come clean that up....if its patch its just needs painting. That wire is whats funny.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

No VB?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks like they caulked the hole. Looks like hell.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

That is a perfect example "I can glue pipe, therefore I am a plumber". No vacuum breaker and crappy job should equal a refund to the homeowner so it can be repaired properly. And 270 to boot


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> That looks like they caulked the hole. Looks like hell.


 How big a hole did they make? It looked like stucco patch to me:laughing: Damn thats bad I'd want my money back. Some people love the caulk.


----------



## Flush Gordon (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive seen handymen do a better job....Im surprised they used T-Tape


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Flush Gordon said:


> Ive seen handymen do a better job....Im surprised they used T-Tape



I always use T-Tape with pipe dope combined, why chance having to reinstall if it does leak, I have never had a thread joint leak yet doing it that way.


----------



## Flush Gordon (Jul 23, 2009)

Cant beat a bit of pipe dope just to make sure...beats having to go back to a tiny drip....I worked in New Zealand for just over a year they use graphite paste & hemp thats good stuff but messy...apprentices love it!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Give him a break guys, I'm sure it's paintable caulk. :laughing::laughing::laughing: NOT!

That looks terrible.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Why are you taking pics of this?


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

wheres the atmospheric vacuum breaker,i guess this guy could build a house with caulking,take pride in your work it doesnt take longer


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats RR for you. Man I hated working for them.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

looks like a pex job I saw once.....:whistling2:


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

What a crime! No AVB and crappy work. That pile would be an ice ball here in november. 

It's a shame to because I have been with RR for a very long time and get a bad rap from crap like this on the internet. Im so glad that we are not a huge operation (corprate store) who will hire anyone that can ring a door bell.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

That One Guy said:


> What a crime! No AVB and crappy work. That pile would be an ice ball here in november.
> 
> It's a shame to because I have been with RR for a very long time and get a bad rap from crap like this on the internet. Im so glad that we are not a huge operation (corprate store) who will hire anyone that can ring a door bell.


I wish more were like you all. I interviewed with a national Corp like RR when I move to Florida. Seems I had too much experiance. During the interview they said they will hire guys off the street and put them in the field in a couple weeks. Yikes!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I had to go retrieve a cable that they broke in a line that got caught in a check valve one time. When I got the cable out they didn't even have any kind of head on the end of the snake. When I returned the cable to them I told them I didn't know what happened to the head. they said they never use a head unless the customers request it. wtf most customers don't even know the difference between a spear head or a root cutter.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

What ever it takes up sell up sell. Keep your numbers up the RR way.
They probably wanted the line to keep backing up every 6 months and then sell them a dig.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope you aren't trying to compare my repipe with that are you? 



WestCoastPlumber said:


> looks like a pex job I saw once.....:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

is that pvc or cpvc..?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

cpvc


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> I hope you aren't trying to compare my repipe with that are you?


i think he is.:blink:


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Forget the asthetis, what is going on with the ground wire? How do you ground out through plastic pipe and plastic anchors.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

even if it was metal pipe, he didn't use a clamp. WTF?

how bout the plstic anchors that are going to pull right out the first time some one trips over the hose or pulls on it. that cpvc is going to snap clean off.

and then there is the polyseam seal caulk eating away at the cpvc......tick.....tick.....tick....tick....tick

plastic pipe baking in the sun.

you know that there is a sharkbite under that caulk too.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I work for RR, there is a good chance if management saw that hack job there would be a refund involved and then the job would be done right on top of it... at my branch at least.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plantificus said:


> I work for RR, there is a good chance if management saw that hack job there would be a refund involved and then the job would be done right on top of it... at my branch at least.


Are you a licensed plumber?


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

No, I am an apprentice, I'm just saying that in my short time I've seen RR compensate for much less. It doesn't take a license to see that the job was not done right and frankly I'm surprised the customer paid for it.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Daaaaamm!* Ron , are you gonna let a apprentice talk to you like that.

Way to go! PLANTIFICUS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

para1 said:


> *Daaaaamm!* Ron , are you gonna let a apprentice talk to you like that.
> 
> Way to go! PLANTIFICUS!!:thumbsup:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> is that pvc or cpvc..?


Either product would require some sort of UV protectant, = paint, the pvc for the filter and the cpvc for the hose bibb, I think the job was priced right, but the HO got screwed out of about $100 bucks worth of material and labor, Vac. Breaker, main shut off sign, GND rod & strap, paint and the labor to complete the job.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

para1 said:


> *Daaaaamm!* Ron , are you gonna let a apprentice talk to you like that.
> 
> Way to go! PLANTIFICUS!!:thumbsup:


Sounds all passionate and stuff... Don't think Ron was expecting that.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

C'MON RON your turn


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

haha its so hard when you can't see each others faces when we type.:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Can someone clue me in.?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Can someone clue me in.?


 Plantificus 
Junior Member

 

Join Date: Sep 2009
Location: Buffalo, NY
Posts: 6 

 My Photos 









No, I am an apprentice, I'm just saying that in my short time I've seen RR compensate for much less. It doesn't take a license to see that the job was not done right and frankly I'm surprised the customer paid for it.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He is an apprentice, what is it I'm missing here?


----------

